# "Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties" (Gleason Archer)



## matthew11v25 (Jan 4, 2005)

"Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties", by Gleason Archer

Does anyone have this encyclopedia, and what do you think of it?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2005)

No, but you guys keep making me want to spend money!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 4, 2005)

My budget revolves around book expenses. cvbbs.com is always luring my check book.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice resource, but I think he's dead wrong on the issue of divorce and remarriage. He believes that 1 Cor. 7 does not mean or allow for divorce and remarriage in the case of an unbeliever and a believer and the unbeliever abandons the believer.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 4, 2005)

I have it. Decent book, worth the money. I refer to it every so often when discussing things online with people. I haven't read through it front to back but if he takes the position you say he does Kerry then I, like you, thinks he's wrong. I'll have to look at that bit.

Bryan
SDG


----------

